# Very cool video, Cybister japonicus feeding



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

It is a bit graphic, but the photography is very high quality. You can see the fluids moving through the water centipede and being sucked out of it's prey, a bloodworm. Very good details on the bloodworm too.. a good look at something many of us may never have seen this clearly.


----------

